
A large fraction of the web is unusable for people on slow connections - qznc
https://danluu.com/web-bloat/
======
pyb
"When I was at Google, someone [...] completed a big optimization push only to
find that measured page load times increased. When they dug into the data,
they found that the reason load times had increased was that they got a lot
more traffic from Africa after doing the optimizations."

------
jakeogh
Cutting down DNS lookups and hosts blocking via dnsmasq[1] helps quite a bit.

[1] [https://github.com/jakeogh/dnsgate](https://github.com/jakeogh/dnsgate)

------
aruggirello
Duplicate of this post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13601451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13601451)

